# Resealing a Gaggia Classic



## Gallant (Jul 3, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone had any advice on this, I attempted a search but didn't manage to bring any results up (which may mean I'm using it wrong, but maybe there's not been a thread posted on it?) Currently I'm getting a small trail of water dripping around the outer rim of the portafilter on first allowing water to flow through the pump, but this vanishes once extraction starts. I figured given I have a little time on my hands over the next couple of weeks I could do a deep clean of the machine and see if there's any improvement in performance.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

This video makes it look like a doddle to do.

I hope it helps


----------



## Gallant (Jul 3, 2015)

Cheers for that, shall order the gasket this afternoon and give it a crack!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

can you beat this price ? although its not genuine gaggia

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Compatible-Gaggia-NG01-001-rubber/dp/B004ZF1VVI

best genuine gaggia price I can find including delivery is belowhttp://www.amazon.co.uk/Compatible-Gaggia-NG01-001-rubber/dp/B004ZF1VVI?tag=cfukweb-21

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Gaggia-NG01-001-8mm-Rubber-Seal-Gasket-Brand-New-/201101278118?


----------



## Gallant (Jul 3, 2015)

Brief search suggests not, I may just wind up purchasing a handful so I don't need to keep ordering in time to come. Cheapest I could find claiming to be anything close to Gaggia licensed wasn't far off double the price (though did come with a second smaller gasket to account for possible play in the gasket.)

EDIT

Didn't catch your edit until after I'd posted (I left the thread open but hadn't thought to refresh!) I bought two of the cheaper option from Amazon, shall report back when it's arrived and I've fitted it, if it's naff I'll take a lesson from being tight and fork out the few quid extra in the future.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Id go for the genuine gaggia one, must be the best fit surely and for £3.08 delivered cant be beat.

Ive just ordered some genuine descaler from that ebay seller as it was the cheapest I could find, should get it friday

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191604626035?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## masonharley (May 24, 2015)

Buy it from Amazon UK from NCC Filters and Cleaners, fitted a charm for mine.


----------



## Gallant (Jul 3, 2015)

Returned home yesterday to find the two new seals had arrived, finally got around to doing a deep clean and fitting one this morning. Seal fits perfectly well, and my portafilter is now mega snug, rubber may just squeeze down a little over time meaning turning it becomes a little easier, but if not it's not that big an issue. Zero side drip any more and a very tasty spro at the end of it as a treat!


----------

